# Blue Screen crashes windows after installing sims 3



## es02609 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I just purchased and installed the sims 3 and started have issues with my pc crashing. The first thing I did was update my video driver. That seemed to fix the problem....until it happened 30 minutes later. I am not sure where else to turn, I have never had a issue like this that I could not fix myself. I checked the problems reports and have 2 blue screen crashes which I will attach below. 

Attached below is the following:
1. Blue screen info #1
2. Blue screen info #2
3. DxDiag info

I also have the .dmp files from both crashes. Let me know what else you might need to help me get to the bottom of this. THANKS!


Thanks for looking into this for me!

```
CRASH #1############################################
Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini082409-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	24
BCP1:	00000000001904AA
BCP2:	FFFFFA6001983458
BCP3:	FFFFFA6001982E30
BCP4:	FFFFF80002232F22
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	256_1
Server information:	a2275db9-67d3-42b8-8ad3-9f897313c518
############################################
```


```
CRASH #2############################################

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini011208-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	10e
BCP1:	0000000000000002
BCP2:	0000000000000001
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	256_1
Server information:	f2008cc2-e1c5-4d16-95db-71db65f9fd2e
############################################
DxDiag Info############################################
```


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/24/2009, 21:13:03
       Machine name: TABS-FAST-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: OEM
       System Model: OEM
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1504MB used, 2828MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8600 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0402&SUBSYS_40161682&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 1012 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 245 MB
    Shared Memory: 767 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: SyncMaster 226BW(Digital)
      Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
   Driver Version: 8.16.0011.9062 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 8/17/2009 00:57:00, 9380352 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4742-11CF-5456-1D601EC2C535}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0402
        SubSys ID: 0x40161682
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_147B0000&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5371 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 2/6/2007 06:45:46, 1015336 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_147B0000&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5371 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 2/6/2007 06:45:46, 1015336 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek Digital Input (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5371 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 2/6/2007 06:45:46, 1015336 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.20
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E3
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.20
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E3
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2938
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E3
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E3
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 4.5 GB
Total Space: 143.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1500AHFD-00RAR5 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 26.2 GB
Total Space: 76.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG SV8004H SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
      Model: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1H SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_00008086&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_29488086&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_29408086&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D7
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EF
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FD
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2920&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2916&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_92\3&2411E6FE&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: JMicron JMB36X Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2363&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_02\4&304FA774&0&00E4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family PCI Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8167&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_10\4&82C8BAE&0&08F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family PCI Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8167&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_10\4&82C8BAE&0&00F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0402&SUBSYS_40161682&REV_A1\4&5DE84F8&0&0008
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_1083147B&REV_00\4&82C8BAE&0&10F0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
Matroska Source,0x00600000,0,0,MatroskaSplitter.ax,1.00.0002.0007
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero3D Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Matroska Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MatroskaSplitter.ax,1.00.0002.0007
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
DivX AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,daac.ax,7.01.0000.0010
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18005
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.05.0017.0001
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero3D Transition,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,3,1,nevideohd.ax,4.05.0017.0001
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero3D Text Effect,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0017.0001
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,nedvd.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18005
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,8.02.0000.0026
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.05.0017.0001
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.03.0000.0085
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.05.0017.0001
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,neaudio2.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0003
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0003
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18005
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DivX MKV Demux,0x00200000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0001.0004
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.03.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,nevideo.ax,4.05.0017.0001
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18005
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,nevideo.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.05.0017.0001
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX 6.8.5 Codec (4 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX 6.8.5 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek Digital Input (Realtek ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005

##################################################
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Did you copy/ paste all of the dump info in? The date on the dump from crash #2 = November 2008, yet I see SP2 installed. These 2 do not match. 

Here is a brief summary and info on the crashes - 


```
[font=lucida console]
[B]Crash #1 [/B]
bugcheck - 0x24 = NTFS file system problem
08-24-09
OS = Vista SP2


[B]Crash #2 [/B]
bugcheck = 0x10e (0x2, 0x1, 0x0, 0x0) = the video memory manager was unable 
to recover from a problem it encountered
[color=red]11-20-08[/color]
OS = SP2[/font]
```

This will become a problem for you in the near future - only 3.1% free space remaining on your OS drive -

```
[font=lucida console]
Drive: C:
Free Space: 4.5 GB
Total Space: 143.1 GB[/font]
```
The first thing to do is to perform a Vista system restore - choose a restore point prior to the failed Sims install -
START | *rstrui*

Then run *chkdsk /r* - then select option to reboot to allow volume to dismount. chkdsk will run on next boot-up

Follow these 2 procedures -

*1.* Run the Vista Cleaning Manager Utility - from an elevated cmd/DOS prompt -
type *cleanmgr tuneup* - Check the following boxes:

```
[font=lucida console]- Temp Setup Files
- Downloaded Program Files
- Temp Internet Files
- Recycle Bin
- System error memory dump files (NOT the next line - minidump files)
- Temp Files
- Temp Windows Installation Files[/font]
```
*2.* Defrag the hard drive - use a product like Auslogics
http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/download

Let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## es02609 (Aug 25, 2009)

That is very strange because both crashes happened that day. I cleared the crash logs to try and figure out the problem myself and these 2 crashes where the only errors on log. AND like you said, it is service pack 2. 

Now do I need to do a system restore even thou I only run into problems when playing the game?

I agree with the hard drive space issue, I did not realize that I was getting up that high, sounds like I need another storage drive. I will run the cleanup and defrag when I get home, but would like to avoid a restore as I only have issue when the game is running. I feel like there is some type of issue with that and windows.

Let me know how you think I should procedure and how I could get to the bottom of this. Thanks again for the quick reply.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

An overfull hard drive will cause Windows to work harder when doing things with the hard drive. If there's a problem somewhere in the process of doing this (in a kernel mode driver), then a STOP 0x24 BSOD is one of the likely results.


----------



## es02609 (Aug 25, 2009)

I did what the first poster suggested, I free'ed up some hard drive space(approx 40gig) and defraged using Auslogics. I then attempted to play the game again and she bombed once again. After that I updated all my mobo drivers to see if that would help. I have not had a chance to retry since then. Is there anything else you guys can think of? 

Things I have done so far:
free'ed up hard drive(40gig)
defragged
updated video card drivers
updated mobo drivers

This problem only occurs(that I know of) when I am playing the game. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please upload the latest memory dump files. We can use them to try and see a pattern in the failures - which may lead to a fix.

I'd suggest starting with the hard drive and memory tests in this post: http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/bsod-troubleshooting-preliminaries.html
And work on the rest of the stuff as you have time.


----------

